# scheda wireless ipw2200 e kismet [risolto]

## dboogieman

Ciao a tutti sto facendo diverse prove al fine di settar in monitor mode la mia scheda wireless ipw2200/Centrino ipw2200/Intel Centrino, al fine di far funzionare a dovere il software kismet.

Premesso che la mia scheda wireless e' debitamente rilevata dal mio kernel:

kali firmware # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               166188  0

kali ipw2200-1.2.0 # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

e che il mio kismet.conf ad oggi ho settato solo:

# Version of Kismet config

version=2005.06.R1

# Name of server (Purely for organizational purposes)

servername=Kismet

# User to setid to (should be your normal user)

suiduser=dvd

# Sources are defined as:

# source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel]

# Source types and required drivers are listed in the README under the

# CAPTURE SOURCES section.

# The initial channel is optional, if hopping is not enabled it can be used

# to set the channel the interface listens on.

# YOU MUST CHANGE THIS TO BE THE SOURCE YOU WANT TO USE

source=ipw2200,eth1,ipw2200

# Comma-separated list of sources to enable.  This is only needed if you defined

# multiple sources and only want to enable some of them.  By default, all defined

# sources are enabled.

# For example:

enablesources=ipw2200

Mi accade che quando lancio kismet, questo e' l'output:

kali ipw2200-1.2.0 # kismet

Server options:  none

Client options:  none

Starting server..., questo

Waiting for server to start before starting UI...

Will drop privs to dvd (1002) gid 100

Enabling channel hopping.

Enabling channel splitting.

Source 0 (ipw2200): Enabling monitor mode for ipw2200 source interface eth1 channel 6...

FATAL: Failed to set monitor mode: Invalid argument.  This usually means your drivers either do not support monitor mode, or use a different mechanism for getting to it.  Make sure you have a version of your drivers that support monitor mode, and consult the troubleshooting section of the README.

Nonostante abbia decompresso in #/lib/firmware il file ipw2200-1.2.0.tgz che dovrebbe supportare la modallita' monitor mode (simile al promiscuos mode per le ethernet) grazie all'aggiunta nel firmware della direttiva Add IEEE80211_RADIOTAP_TSFT for promiscuous mode

Dove sbaglio? Qualcuno ha avuto problemi similli, se ho omesso qualche informazione utile fatemelo presente e forniro' il necessario  :Smile: 

Grazie dell'attenzione.

Ciao

dboogieman

==> Ragazzi passo e chiudo ho risolto anche la problematica legata a kismet, il mio errore era la direttiva:

suiduser=dvd

e c'era scritto anche bello grosso  :Smile:  nel kismet.conf di settare alla direttiva indicata, lo user che utilizzo solitamente.

Se qualcuno avesse dubbi (dopo tutto l'aiuto che mi avete dato) sono disponibile a fare 2 chiacchiere in merito sul forum.

Grazie a tutti di cuore.

Ciao

dboogiemanLast edited by dboogieman on Fri Oct 20, 2006 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## topper_harley

A me ipw2200 va in monitor mode senza problemi:

```
root@caffeine ~ # iwconfig eth1 mode monitor

root@caffeine ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Monitor  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:50   Missed beacon:0

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

```

e kismet funziona benissimo con la tua stessa configurazione.

Tutto questo senza mettere nulla manualmente in /lib/firmware ma semplicemente emergendo questi:

```
* net-wireless/ipw2200 

     Available versions:  ~1.1.1[1]  1.1.2-r1 1.1.3 ~1.2.0

     Installed:           1.1.3

     Homepage:            http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

* net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware 

     Available versions:  2.2:2.2 2.3:2.3 2.4:2.4 3.0

     Installed:           3.0

     Homepage:            http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

```

----------

## dboogieman

kali ~ # iwconfig eth1 mode Monitor

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.

Questo e' il mmio ouput quado provo a settare il monitor mode  :Sad:  sono disperato  :Sad: 

Io da emerge ho installato solo:

net-wireless/wireless-tools

e se cerco altro con la chiave di riceca wireless non trovo altro.

Se non ti disturbo mi consigli qulache altra verifica che posso fare?

Grazie dell'attenzione

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## topper_harley

Ma hai emerso ipw2200?

```
emerge -av ipw2200
```

----------

## codadilupo

sono purtroppo al lavoro, ma posso vedere di postarti la configurazione che uso io sul portatile, appena arrivo a casa.

Visto che non succederà prima delle 22.30, se nel frattempo risolvi, metti un TAG  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## kingrebound

avevo il tuo stesso problema...

segui questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200 a partire da using external modules.ricordati di togliere dal kernel in networking 80211 stack e in device driver networkxxx la parte su intel ipw2200.

segui la guida e vedrai che rieci a mettere in monitor.

ciao

----------

## dboogieman

Grazie davvero per il link Kingrebound adesso la scheda wireless mi funziona in monitor mode  :Smile: 

kali ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Monitor  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:68   Missed beacon:0

Mi rimane adesso da risolvere il problema di kismet che lanciato mi da in output:

kali ~ # kismet

Server options:  none

Client options:  none

Starting server...

Waiting for server to start before starting UI...

FATAL:  Specifying a uid-0 user for the priv drop is pointless.  See the 'Installation & Security' and 'Configuration' sections of the README file for more information.

Non vorrei approfittarmene troppo  :Smile:  se avreste anche per kismet qualche dritta o link da seguire, da buon niubbo come sono  :Smile:  mi metterei subito a leggere  :Smile: 

Ho postato sempre in questo thread parte del mio kismet.conf, ma devo settare le correte direttive inoltre in kismet_ui.conf e kismet_drone.conf?

Ogni informazione che mi vorrete girare sara' benvenuta  :Smile: 

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## dboogieman

Grazie a tutti ragazzi ho risolto anche la problematica legata al kismet.conf dove settare correttamente la direttiva 

suiduser=dvd

Grazie di cuore a tutti voi.

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## demetrix

io invece dopo aver fatto tutto mi da questo errore all'avvio:

*calculating modules dependencies...

* using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as config

*loading module ieee80211...

*failed to load ieee80211

....

...

*calculating pci devices....

modprobe: warning: error inserting ieee80211 (lib../ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): unknow symbol in module

cosa può essere?

PS: la cosa interessante che kismet vede le reti wifi

ma appena faccioi test con airsnort non mi rileva nulla.

----------

## kingrebound

dboogieman:prego!!!!anche io ogni tanto mi ritrovo con problemi che a prima vista sembrano insormontabili...ma prima o poi si risolvono...W QUESTO FORUM!!!!!

demetrix:prova ad emergere ieee80211(se usi una ipw2200 e non riesci ad andare in monitor mode),altrimenti dai una occhiata al kernel se ieee80211 e' abilitato,oppure vedi se il modulo e' in modprobe -l ed eventualmente caricalo....

ciao

----------

## demetrix

se faccio modprobe ieee80211

mi da questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

>  modprobe ieee80211
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

SE faccio dmesg alla fine mi da questo:

 *Quote:*   

> ieee80211_crypt: exports duplicate symbol ieee80211_crypt_deinit_entries (owned by kernel)
> 
> ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops
> 
> ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops
> ...

 

questa è la mia scheda wifi: 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

Altri suggerimenti?

grazie

----------

## kingrebound

magari lo hai gia fatto,ma dai un occhio a questa guida  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2100 cosi puoi controllare se hai fatto tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## demetrix

nulla non va,

altri suggerimenti?

non mi va di ripassare a debian:(

Thz

----------

## lopio

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> se faccio modprobe ieee80211
> 
> mi da questo errore:
> 
>  *Quote:*    modprobe ieee80211
> ...

 

ciao sei sicuro di essere riuscito ad emergere ieee80211 ? Ho idea che se emergei ipw2200  e il firmware ti dice che' c'e' incompatibilita' con i moduli  ieee80211 e che devi rimuovere con il comando che ti viene suggerito...

----------

## demetrix

ciao

si quando emergo ieee80211 non mi da nessun errore però continua a non caricarmi il modulo all'avvio. e a darmi gli errori al boot.

----------

## topper_harley

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> si quando emergo ieee80211 non mi da nessun errore però continua a non caricarmi il modulo all'avvio. e a darmi gli errori al boot.

 

Sicuramente avrai già controllato, ma giusto per scrupolo, prima di emergere iee80211 assicurati che urs/src/linux punti al kernel che stai utilizzando attualmente.

----------

## demetrix

fatto

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, io ho un problema simile.. La mia scheda wireless si può dire che funzioni alla perfezione ma...

Intanto all'inizio non me la riconosce, dice che non esiste l'hardware.. poi faccio un restart dell'interfaccia e tutto è OK...

la scheda è una Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02).

Utilizzo ieee80211 del kernel ed è compilato come statico.

Poi succede che facendo un dmesg appaiono i seguenti messaggi:

```
ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[...]

ieee80211_crypt: exports duplicate symbol ieee80211_crypt_deinit_entries (owned by kernel)

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_crypt_deinit_entries

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypt_deinit_entries

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_crypt_delayed_deinit

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypt_delayed_deinit

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_crypt_quiescing

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypt_quiescing

[...]

ieee80211_crypt: exports duplicate symbol ieee80211_crypt_deinit_entries (owned by kernel)

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_crypt_deinit_entries

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypt_deinit_entries

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_crypt_delayed_deinit

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypt_delayed_deinit

ieee80211: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_crypt_quiescing

ieee80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypt_quiescing

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[...]

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

[...]

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)  <---- ULTIMO messaggio di dmesg

```

Sembra come se ogni volta voglia caricare qualcosa di già avviato, che riguarda ieee80211.

Come risolvo? -ho fatto anche l'unmerge di ieee80211-

----------

## Maialovic

ma si è capito perche li hanno hardmaskerati i pacchetti? so solo su prove personali che dopo un po di utilizzo i driver "bloccano" il pc occupando constantemente il 50% della cpu....usando sia gli ebuild secondo come li vuole impostati lui sia  tramite driver del kernel......

solo per questo motivo???????

----------

